# What's the Best Polish for Motorhomes?



## sennen523

Hi All,
Could anyone tell me the best polish to use on a Motorhome? I have heard that some products contain silicone which could damage the GRP and plastics. I have always used TurtleWax on cars.
Regards,
Sennen 523


----------



## gandj

I have used Turtle wax on my Burstner A class since new in May 2005. It seems fine and no obvious negative effects. I only wash and polish once a yaer, however. I also used TW on my Frankia before, for 3 years, again no obvious problems.
Graham


----------



## dangerous

*Polish.*

I have used Auto Glym and Turtle wax, I think turtle wax has a longer lasting shine and is easy to use as well. :lol:


----------



## smick

*Motorhome Polish*

Had considerable problems getting a decent finish on my Hymer front end which is GRP. car waxes were OK to start with, but did not last, and often made it look dirtier.

Someone on this forum advised me to use the wax used on boats, which is a hard wax, which although it takes more elbowgrease to put on, seems to last a lot better. So for my van. it's 3M yacht wax !

Smick


----------



## loddy

I always use MER easy to use and long lasting

Loddy


----------



## 100461

I have just polished a very dull luton on our Dakota. Not having much luck with polish or cutting compound I turned to a Glass Cleaner and it worked a treat, in this case it was some MER cleaner. Try it on a small part and see if it works.


----------



## jaks

*m/h polish*

hi sennen 523 i have just come in from sprucing my m/h up for week/end i use mer all the time and in between when i wash it i just use mer and hot water then shammy off by the way it is excellent for taking the scratches off your acryllic windows someone on the forum reccomended it before and it works great JAKS :lol:


----------



## loddy

As a mechanic will tell you if you leave a oily finger print on a faded car and you cant remove it,
If you want a kwik fix on a sales car wipe on clean engine oil and you will have a shiny car.
Fades after about a month

Loddy


----------



## zaskar

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> Could anyone tell me the best polish to use on a Motorhome? I have heard that some products contain silicone which could damage the GRP and plastics. I have always used TurtleWax on cars.
> Regards,
> Sennen 523


You have to bit a little bit carefull with GRP cos some polishes can do more harm than good in the long term.
I've tried all sorts and spent far too much trying to find the right stuff until I was told about this stuff. It's specifically for GRP and considering it's recomended for the marine enviroment with all the salt / corrosion i thought I'd give it a crack.
Absolutely fantastic stuff. I use a cheepo B &Q polisher (£10) to apply and a soft cloth to polish off. It really does leave a good finish and seems to last much longer than MER or AUTOGLYM.
By coincidence, I've got to ring Mailspeed later to check they've got stock before i pop up for another bottle.

p.s when you hit the link, scroll down! It IS there, it's just a silly page layout! 

http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/Prod...ID/150/v/b085a73a-f0bf-47d6-b844-9a1c4dfb2c28


----------

